# How long did it take for you to get a Case Officer appointed?



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm just wondering what the averages are! We only applied on 24 January (or, well, that is the day they received and acknowledged it) so I'm not surprised we have not been appointed a CO yet. But I was wondering if the times for this vary much between places and people.

*1. Where did you apply?*
*2. Which visa did you apply for?*
*3. How long did it take for your case officer to be appointed?*

Just curious  if you wanna share I'm happy to read.

x Nelly


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

Nelly87 said:


> I'm just wondering what the averages are! We only applied on 24 January (or, well, that is the day they received and acknowledged it) so I'm not surprised we have not been appointed a CO yet. But I was wondering if the times for this vary much between places and people.
> 
> *1. Where did you apply?* Washington DC
> *2. Which visa did you apply for?* 309 offshore partner visa
> ...


You can see all that in my timeline though. What you don't see though is that we hadn't had an acknowledgement from the embassy, had to call the Americas help line and ask for an acknowledgement and then later we got an acknowledgment email with the name of our case officer although we are yet to have any contact information for the case officer.

Kttykat


----------



## sanoptic (Nov 30, 2012)

1. Where did you apply? Sydney
2. Which visa did you apply for? 820/801
3. How long did it take for your case officer to be appointed? Applied 9.5 months ago, no CO as far as we know!!

Cheers


----------



## Miss Swan (May 28, 2012)

Hurray!! I thought I'd have to wait for 13 months to hear from a CO but today I checked my email and saw that I've been assigned one!

*1. Where did you apply? Brisbane
2. Which visa did you apply for? 820/801
3. How long did it take for your case officer to be appointed? 6 months to the very day!*

But most frustratingly my CO can't make a decision on my visa yet because I need to obtain the police clearance certificate from China when I worked there 5 years ago. Omg it's such a pain to get that piece of paper that initially I wrote to DIAC requesting for a waiver of that document but my CO has replied saying they want it.

I'm now scrambling to contact my ex ex ex ex employer for their help in getting that blasted piece of paper


----------



## KS77 (Oct 4, 2012)

1. Where did you apply? Melbourne - onshore
2. Which visa did you apply for? 820/801
3. How long did it take for your case officer to be appointed? 1.5 months for approval which was when we got info on our case officer too.


----------



## GWF (Oct 2, 2013)

*Honesty is the best policy.*

I am an Aussie male, my partner is Sri Lankan. We applied for a De facto partner visa in Colombo on 13 August, it was received at the High Commission on 22 August, we were called for an interview 25 September and granted the visa on 1st of October. Our history is long and complicated but our honesty and case history was obviously very genuine for all to see. Miracles do happen but now we have to wait another 3 weeks to fly to Sydney because all flights are booked solid. If there is one contstant in life it's Murphy's Law.


----------



## banyuwangi (Sep 20, 2013)

1. Where did you apply? Jakarta Indonesia
2. Which visa did you apply for? 309 partner visa offshore
3. How long did it take for your case officer to be appointed? applied two months ago and no CO appointed yet,hopefully soon...

Regards,

Cheeeeeers....


----------



## banyuwangi (Sep 20, 2013)

GWF said:


> I am an Aussie male, my partner is Sri Lankan. We applied for a De facto partner visa in Colombo on 13 August, it was received at the High Commission on 22 August, we were called for an interview 25 September and granted the visa on 1st of October. Our history is long and complicated but our honesty and case history was obviously very genuine for all to see. Miracles do happen but now we have to wait another 3 weeks to fly to Sydney because all flights are booked solid. If there is one contstant in life it's Murphy's Law.


Wooowwww...That was so quick congratulation mate good on you....Thanks for sharing....Cheeeers....


----------

